# What time do you traditionally eat the Thanksgiving meal?



## debodun (Nov 24, 2015)

Some people have it for the midday meal, others I know wait for the evening meal. What's your preference?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2015)

Most Canadians serve the Thanksgiving meal at supper time.


----------



## Raven (Nov 24, 2015)

We have our Thanksgiving meal at around 1pm.  Same time with the Christmas turkey dinner.


----------



## IKE (Nov 24, 2015)

Right at noon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

2ish usually.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2015)

Whenever its ready.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Whenever its ready.


Way to go John, a practical man!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2015)

Raven, I readily  admit to generalisation. I should have said many Canadians.


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2015)

Usually very shortly after they unlock the door and let me out of the basement.  This year, that will be at...um....3:05 p.m.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 24, 2015)

Usually about 3:00.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm having my family this year for Thanksgiving dinner and we will eat at 1 o'clock.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2015)

Sometime between 1:00 and 3:00. We will be going out so depends how crowded our place is.


----------



## Lon (Nov 24, 2015)

I have no preferance and will be having dinner at 1 PM with old friends


----------



## Cookie (Nov 24, 2015)

We usually have our holiday meals around 4:00 p.m.  - which leaves enough prep time and by then everyone is good and hungry.  My MIL in new england served xmas/holiday lunches at 12:00 sharp.  She had to get up at dawn to do all the work and even so, no one was hungry enough at 12:00 noon for a such a big meal.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2015)

Sometime between 1:00 and 2:00.  Same for Christmas.


----------

